# CAE Vs. Cichlids guess who wins?



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hello, 

finally started my cichlid tank so far i have 2 yellow labs, and 2 blue haps, (although i think they are pea****************s) from walmart- $30 for all 4!! 

Size ranging from 3.5-4.5in 

anyway, i just had my Chinese Algea Eater in my tank during cycle. when i put in the 4 cichlids and he found out they were there, it was WAR!! Gravel flying every where 

the cichlids didn't stand a chance!!! my CAE is HUGE, he is about 5in now my largest cichlid is about 4-5in (the blue hap) he would charge them, and was actually able to pin them down without a problem. 

the funny thing is the cichlids didn't fight back, they just took it, plus they are much slower then the CAE. 

i actually had to take him out and put him back into my 10g or he would chase/bite them to death

funny thing is he doesn't touch my neons, harlequien, sometimes he will chase the platy away from his food, but i have never seen him attack like that!! even with my rainbows, he was fairly peacful,


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They didnt fight back because they were just taken form their home and dropped into a new tank and were still shocked.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Established fish usually have a 'home team advantage' of a sort, and as Gourami Swami said newly added fish are often disorientated from the relocation to an unfamilar setting. 

If you attempt to return the CAE the the tank after the cichlids have been in the tank for two months you'll see that the tables will have turned in the cichlids' favor.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

WHY even put them together at all , when you know it's a situation that's not going to work? or are you just sadistic?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

BV77 said:


> WHY even put them together at all , when you know it's a situation that's not going to work? or are you just sadistic?


Close to my thoughts also...


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

BV77 said:


> WHY even put them together at all , when you know it's a situation that's not going to work? or are you just sadistic?


lol, no no, not even close,

i assumed that since the CAE can be aggressive, and cichlids can also be aggressive, they would be able to coincide together, either one would not take any crap from the other kind of deal.
i have had him for over a years now, i dont want to give him away, but i also dont want to maintain 2 aquariums as i have found a new home for my smaller fish. 

i agree with kay-bee that established fish will try to be more dominant and that the cichlids were probably in shock, but i still dont think they will stand a chance against the CAE, he is extremely fast and strong, i may try it again in a few weeks, if it doesn't go well, then i will have to give him away.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

you may one day find the cae sucking on the side of one of the other fish


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok this question may be a little off topic, maybe not, but I have been told that pleco's can live with cichlids. What's the difference between pleco's and cae? Is the cae more aggressive? I know they will eventually start to eat the protective coating off the fish, which is horrible, but is there anything else?


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

adpierin11 said:


> Ok this question may be a little off topic, maybe not, but I have been told that pleco's can live with cichlids. What's the difference between pleco's and cae? Is the cae more aggressive? I know they will eventually start to eat the protective coating off the fish, which is horrible, but is there anything else?


From my understanding of things that I read, a CAE when it gets bigger becomes more aggressive and starts eating the slime off of fish, not good at all....

The pleco, at least the common one, gets huge, but not as aggressive, although it can bully other smaller fish, it doesn't eat their slime....

Because a CAE eats fish slime it's a killer!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

larger CAE's can and will suck the eyes out of tank mates as well. If you like the look of the CAE try and find some "Siamese" algae eaters, they are similar in look still eat algae (even string algae so I hear) and loads more peaceful.


----------

